# distance between fuel oil tank and open flame



## retire09 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a situation where a 500gal fuel oil tank is in use within 3' of an outdoor wood burning boiler. I cannot find a code section that clearly identifies a minimum separation between this tank and open flame.

Can anyone help?


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2014)

Does not give a distance

2703.7.2 Open flames. Open flames and high-temperature devices shall not be used in a manner which creates a hazardous condition and shall be listed for use with the hazardous materials stored or used.


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't smoke within 25 maybe use same criteria

2703.7.1 Smoking. Smoking shall be prohibited and "No Smoking" signs provided as follows:

1. In rooms or areas where hazardous materials are stored or dispensed or used in open systems in amounts requiring a permit in accordance with Section 2701.5.

2. Within 25 feet (7620 mm) of outdoor storage, dispensing or open use areas.

3. Facilities or areas within facilities that have been designated as totally "no smoking" shall have "No Smoking" signs placed at all entrances to the facility or area. Designated areas within such facilities where smoking is permitted either permanently or temporarily, shall be identified with signs designating that smoking is permitted in these areas only.

4. In rooms or areas where flammable or combustible hazardous materials are stored, dispensed or used.

Signs required by this section shall be in English as a primary language or in symbols allowed by this code and shall comply with Section 310.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Feb 13, 2014)

Would depend if you are talking listed tank and burner and what is the flash point of the oil. Is the tank inside or outside?

*2006 IFC*

*3404.2.4 Sources of ignition. *Smokingand open flames are

prohibitedin storage areas in accordance with Section

2703.7.

*Exception: *Areas designated assmoking and hot work

areas,and areas where hot work permits have been

issued in accordancewith this code.

*2703.7 Sources of ignition. *Sources ofignition shall comply

with Sections 2703.7.1through 2703.7.3.

*2703.7.2 Open flames. *Open flamesand high-temperature

devicesshall not be used in a manner which creates a hazardous

conditionand shall be listed for use with the hazardous

materials stored orused.

*3404.2.9.5.1.5 Location of tanks for Class IIIB*

*liquids. *Above-ground tanks for the storage of

ClassIIIB liquids, excluding unstable liquids,

shallbe located in accordance with Table 4.3.2.1.5 of NFPA 30, except when locatedwithin a diked

areaor drainage path for a tank or tanks storing

ClassI or II liquids. Where a Class IIIB liquid storage

tankis within the diked area or drainage path

fora Class I or II liquid, distances required by Section

3404.2.9.5.1.1 shallapply.


----------



## retire09 (Feb 13, 2014)

The tank is outside #2 fuel oil (diesel) The boiler is in a small enclosure with vent openings low to the ground.

Is there no clear minimum separation distance established by code?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there a clearance requirement for the boiler? Some of the ones I have seen around here you can lay your hand on the outside they are so well insulated. Granted as with any wood burning appliances a spark may jump out when loading the wood but unless you have oil on the ground it is probably not an issue since it is outside.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 13, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Is there a clearance requirement for the boiler? Some of the ones I have seen around here you can lay your hand on the outside they are so well insulated. Granted as with any wood burning appliances a spark may jump out when loading the wood but unless you have oil on the ground it is probably not an issue since it is outside.


Flash point of diesel fuel is above the listing for it to be considered a hazerdous product.


----------

